# generator salesman



## phillip9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking into buying a stationary generator and I've had 1 generac dealer out to my house so far, a local kohler dealer is coming out next week.

the generac dealer told me I could not even start my central air conditioning with anything less than a 20 KW generac. I told him I used the wattage calculator on generac's website and it said I'd need an 8000 - 14000 watt generator to power my entire house and central air. He said that is not a good calculator.
( my central air is a 0.50 ton unit. I did tell him that the air conditioning service tech had told me when I need a new central air system that I should get a 1.00 ton unit for the size of my house )

he also quoted $2200 for install of the gas and electric connection to the generator and $300 for delivery and setup of the generac. ( the generator would be behind my garage and only about 35 feet to the circuit breaker and 15 feet to the gas meter.

I'm really looking forward to the other dealer next week, because this Generac dealer sounds way off to me.

anyone have input you could give to me on purchasing a generator?

I also want to look at the Honda generators.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to reality. I suspect the Kohler and Honda will be more. You get what you pay for with generators. Roger


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Check you gas main to see if its large enough to power your Generator. The larger the generator the larger the supply you will need. The gas company might have to run a new gas line an meter to your home. The generator installers don't do that. Most times they just charge to hookup to your existing gas line.


----------

